# Need advice buying first raft!



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

Hy! I'm looking to buy a raft/oar frame set up in the near future. 

I'm looking to buy a 14' raft for family floats, 2-4 day camping trips, Class I-III water, and some fishing. I live in Montana, but would want to use it throughout the west.

I've found a few packages in my price range and I'm wondering if folks could give an opinion on which way to go..

14' NRS Outlaw 140 or a 14' Odyssey. Both new boats with NRS frame, both around $3400 including frame, oars, etc. NRS package comes with a cooler, but has that new floor design. I see a lot of Odyssey's in Montana, but not elsewhere...

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## bray1720 (Jul 16, 2015)

We were in the same boat 2 years ago. We ended up with the Odyssey without planning on it because of an end of year clearance. It's been a great boat so far. Lots of fishing trips, lazy days loaded with friends, and several runs through class I-III. You may be able to find something like we did. I think we ended up with boat, frame, and oars for around $2600 from Big Bear Sports in Billings.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I remember looking at an Odyssey years ago (in MT) and later wondering if the material would hold up well and thinking it was more like the Saturns I've seen. That is, more comparable to trucker tarp material than the material used in the higher quality rafts. One repair man I know said the Saturn material would puncture easily and then continue to tear with what would normally be a small hole turning into a 2 or 3 foot gash. I'd be interested in hearing what someone with more experience with the boats has to say. 

All other things being equal, I'd go with the Outlaw.

Good luck with your decision!

-AH


----------



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks y'all! 

I guess I'm leaning towards the Outlaw because of the NRS warranty and just the general long term brand behind the boat.. I've heard some complaints about sediment build up under the floor of the Outlaw and losing things under the floor, but that's it really. Seems like a minor flaw considering the price.


----------



## Scott Ellis (Jun 29, 2017)

I bought mine from Northern Lights/The Barn in Bozeman some years back, because that was closest to home and the deal seemed okay. That said, were I buying today, I'd also talk to the people at Sunshine Sports in Billings. I don't know if they can cut you a better deal or not but they're very knowledgeable and nice folks. 

And while I think the Odyssey is a surprisingly good boat for the money, personally I'd go for the NRS--for brand reputation and warranty.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

I'd go with a rubber boat unless you got a heated area you can leave it inflated in. If your anything like me you have a budget and limited storage. If your going to store the boat rolled go with rubber. Don't be in a hurry to buy a boat, the right deal on a rubber boat will come along.


----------



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

Scott Ellis said:


> I bought mine from Northern Lights/The Barn in Bozeman some years back, because that was closest to home and the deal seemed okay. That said, were I buying today, I'd also talk to the people at Sunshine Sports in Billings. I don't know if they can cut you a better deal or not but they're very knowledgeable and nice folks.
> 
> And while I think the Odyssey is a surprisingly good boat for the money, personally I'd go for the NRS--for brand reputation and warranty.


Thanks Scott I'll check out Sunshine as well. How was your experience buying from the Barn?


----------



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

NoCo said:


> I'd go with a rubber boat unless you got a heated area you can leave it inflated in. If your anything like me you have a budget and limited storage. If your going to store the boat rolled go with rubber. Don't be in a hurry to buy a boat, the right deal on a rubber boat will come along.


I was actually able to make space in the garage, so it'll stay inflated most of the year and inside all the time


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

A little more budget opens up quite a few more options. Don't discount getting a used package either. Check out this thread for thoughts on the Outlaw:
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/rocky-mountain-raft-vs-nrs-outlaw-60232.html


----------



## Rick A (Apr 15, 2016)

This is my second season owning the 14' Outlaw. I have really enjoyed the boat, and I do store it inflated on my trailor in the garage. With the large tubes it can haul a ton of gear. At this point I have only done 4 overnight trips, 2 multi day trips, and some day trips with a small frame and/or as a paddle raft.

The boat tracks well and seems to be made with much better material that my friends Saturn but probably not as good as RMR. The material does show scuffs and blemishes pretty easily. The floor may collect things that are dropped, but it has its positives as well, the boat will hold water between the floor and the floor insert. I believe this can help prevent some flips with the extra weight so low in the boat. I'm off to work, but if you have any questions about about the Outlaw I would be happy to answer them the best I can.


----------



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

DaveScott said:


> A little more budget opens up quite a few more options. Don't discount getting a used package either. Check out this thread for thoughts on the Outlaw:
> http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/rocky-mountain-raft-vs-nrs-outlaw-60232.html


Thanks, the idea is that we would upgrade the rubber in a few years when we can afford a nicer boat. This is pretty much our max budget for now. I was thinking that if we get the NRS frame with this package, I can just swap it onto a nicer 14' boat like an AIRE or Sotar in a few years.. 

Bad idea or no?


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Bad idea because Aire and sotar are not rubber boats!!!! Look for used E series, hyside pro, Achilles, Avon,... You could get an otter or outfitter too I guess but watch what your paying for them.


----------



## Scott Ellis (Jun 29, 2017)

NoCo said:


> Bad idea because Aire and sotar are not rubber boats!!!! Look for used E series, hyside pro, Achilles, Avon,... You could get an otter or outfitter too I guess but watch what your paying for them.


Noahm, you will, of course, also see the completely opposite commentary about rubber boats, one of them being from me, whose twelve-year-old well-used AIRE looks like it's in its first season and is just now giving me its first-ever problem--a slow leak in the pressure-relief valve in the floor (and that's a joke, of course, since they all have that "problem" sooner or later and it has nothing to do with boat material).


----------



## noahm (Jul 12, 2017)

Scott Ellis said:


> Noahm, you will, of course, also see the completely opposite commentary about rubber boats, one of them being from me, whose twelve-year-old well-used AIRE looks like it's in its first season and is just now giving me its first-ever problem--a slow leak in the pressure-relief valve in the floor (and that's a joke, of course, since they all have that "problem" sooner or later and it has nothing to do with boat material).


Thanks Scott. Yes, I'm seeing that now after reading through some other forums on this site. 

I'm obviously new to rafting, lots to learn. Just trying to spend as much time on the river as I can!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Well you seem set. Get your plastic boat, enjoy your plastic life...haha... I'm not going to get into a pvc vs rubber cause every pvc guy is going to defend there boats and the problems with them. So now I have 4 things never to talk about. Religion, politics, pvc vs hypolon, and Ford vs Chevy...Chevy people are stupid.


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

NoCo said:


> Well you seem set. Get your plastic boat, enjoy your plastic life...haha... I'm not going to get into a pvc vs rubber cause every pvc guy is going to defend there boats and the problems with them. So now I have 4 things never to talk about. Religion, politics, pvc vs hypolon, and Ford vs Chevy...Chevy people are stupid.


Very compelling.


----------



## rubtheduck (Jun 20, 2016)

noahm said:


> Hy! I'm looking to buy a raft/oar frame set up in the near future.
> 
> I'm looking to buy a 14' raft for family floats, 2-4 day camping trips, Class I-III water, and some fishing. I live in Montana, but would want to use it throughout the west.
> 
> ...


I have had my Odyssey for 30 years and she is still running strong! That said Rocky Mountain Rafts are the where its at. New company, incredible quality and way less expensive than the name brands. Check em out!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

markhusbands said:


> Very compelling.



Based on that advice, it's become clear that I need to sell my piece of shit Sotar raft immediately and move to Ft Collins - where the smart people live...driving f-150 pickups.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Please don't we have more than enough Californians already!!!!!


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Oh stop being so sensitive, can any one take a joke anymore. I'm just giving this guy my advise on boats due to storage since a boat is stored for more than 1/2 the year. I'm not attacking your plastic boats or you stupid Chevy, so stop getting all bent. This is not my thread so if you got a problem with me you can pm me a picture of your middle finger or something. Stop highjacking this thread to call me an asshole. Hahaha

chevy sucks!!!!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I drive a Tacoma and I don't live in SoCal anymore. After living in the Vail Valley for 25 years prior to Irvine and now Denver, I'm outa here and back to the high country next month. So fuck all of you front range sheeple! Joking about that last sentence...sorta.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## outathaboatBruce (Mar 2, 2017)

Ford trucks and hypalon boats...cause working on your stuff sucks.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

I think you should take a hard look at a used set-up first. You can often find a much better boat with only a few miles on it. Sometimes people are upgrading, others may be getting out of the sport and moving to somewhere terrible, like Oklahoma. 

My first boat was a used Odyssey (rubber). Paid $800 for the boat, frame, 2 oars and flooring (a great deal even 20 years ago). It is still a nice boat. When it was time to upgrade to a self-bailer I bought a new Sotar (plastic). I got a smoking deal or would have probably bought an NRS or Hyside. 

I loaned then sold my Odyssey to a friend. When he became committed to boating he dropped big bucks on a complete new set-up NRS plus trailer for over $10K. I guess the the story is - think about saving money and look at a used boat first.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you smhoeher for not calling me an asshole! Dude you do not need to buy a frame with even a little bit of skill you can make one. Google diy raft frame and instructibles.com will come up with a frame made of chain link fence line post. I bet you could get that same schedule 40 galvinized pipe from a steel supplier at 1/2 the cost of home Depot. The same frame can be of aluminum too. Save money where you can, don't skimp on the boat. A good csm boat will last 30 years. Happy boating!

Outatheboatbruce!!!! You get it!!!! Haha...


----------



## Jdsampsonite (Dec 7, 2015)

Some of my buddy's bought used boats and paid as much as I did for my new Saturn 4 years ago and they have had leaks and repairs over that time they have had to do to the boats. I have had no problems with my Saturn and it has been loaded down and put through some abuse. Somebody said they tear easy earlier and I have not found that to be the case at all. If your just trying out the sport and are not sure that this is going to be a long term commitment than I think the Saturn is a good option.

I also think that the RMR look really good and I think my next raft may be from there. Just get on the river and see how you like it then go from there.


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

NoCo said:


> Well you seem set. Get your plastic boat, enjoy your plastic life...haha... I'm not going to get into a pvc vs rubber cause every pvc guy is going to defend there boats and the problems with them. So now I have 4 things never to talk about. Religion, politics, pvc vs hypolon, and Ford vs Chevy...Chevy people are stupid.



...To drain or not to drain


----------



## DaveScott (Jul 12, 2017)

smhoeher said:


> I think you should take a hard look at a used set-up first. You can often find a much better boat with only a few miles on it. Sometimes people are upgrading, others may be getting out of the sport and moving to somewhere terrible, like Oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is currently in the classifieds, although located in California
http://www.mountainbuzz.com/swap/sh...le=fully-outfitted-14ft-nrs-self-bailer&cat=3


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

Wait until October or November and the price will drop 40%. Then you can afford something made in the USA.


----------



## Baytrapper (Jul 20, 2017)

This is to the OP, Just wondering where you seen the package deal for that cheap on the outlaw? 

Im too in the same boat but in Canada so my options are very little unless i come to the US and pick up a raft. Found a used 12.6 Odyessey decked out with frame and ores and trailer for 3500 but unsure the age of the boat or quality of them. 3500 for a brand new setup is a great deal even for me to drive the 9 hrs to pick it up.


----------



## garystrome (Jan 6, 2007)

*Defending pvc......*



NoCo said:


> Well you seem set. Get your plastic boat, enjoy your plastic life...haha... I'm not going to get into a pvc vs rubber cause every pvc guy is going to defend there boats and the problems with them. So now I have 4 things never to talk about. Religion, politics, pvc vs hypolon, and Ford vs Chevy...Chevy people are stupid.


.

There is no defense of PVC or Chevies. Both are Junk. Spit out the hook.
Ok and buy the ....ah...hem ....pvc junk


----------



## 346XP (Jul 23, 2017)

*First Post*

OP,

I did some research for about 2.5 months, talked to the local repair shop on the Nantahala, those guys said nothing wrong with PVC boats, but for personal use they all felt like a Hypalon boat would serve my needs best.

I passed on a great deal on a Super Duper Puma, and Aire and Achilles and finaly found a 06 14' Otter in garage kept condition with frame and other needed accesoried for $3300 on a trailer.

So far I have about $3600 in it including gas money and still need to buy a spare oar and a short paddle for the rougher tight spots.

Its bullet proof so far and tracks well when fat. My boat is 7' wide so a little chunky for my local water, but rides with 2 men and gear in about 6" water. 

I fish so this is just a method of getting to better wild water.

be patient the deal will come along to fit your needs.


----------

